# Finally... the SB13-Plus subs are on the way!



## Sonnie

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/sb13plus.jpg[/img]




I managed to hack into the SVS server and swipe some top secret images of the SVS team while in Asia working on the SB13-Plus subs. I know for a fact now that they are truly on the way... here is a mid-sized container of the SB13-Plus subs just outside Taipei packed and ready to go. The manifest I was able to sift through by hacking into the shipping server shows they should arrive in the U.S. first of December... (can't give you the specific date... :dontknow: )... 








Actually... this is a pic of a load up in Tawain being shipped to Europe, but I do have confirmed reports of a mid-size container of the subs arriving in the U.S. next month, so they really will be shipping out very soon to U.S. customers... mid-December.

I am told that one SB13-Plus alone will draw blood on sheer performance against any of their single driver Ultra stuff. Because the FR is more intelligently tailored to smaller/mid-sized rooms, most users will get better FR and better clarity and dynamic range from the SB13-Plus... it’s fire and forget.
*SB13-Plus Features:*

*• Plus 13" glass/paper cone, integrated gasket
• 1000W STA-1000D amp “green” power supply
• CAD design, CNC cut, precision built cabinet 
• Sealed, recessed driver, sublimated SVS logo print
• Compliant floor mounts, threaded/removable
• Assembled and tested exclusively by SVS
• Heavy-duty detachable 8 foot power cord
• Hand-crafted wood veneer or gloss black finish
• Neo magnet grill retention, powder coat steel 
• 17x17x18" cube, 95lbs/20Hz -150Hz ± 3dB*

​Ron spent five months in Asia this past summer... and others from SVS nearly as long. Here is a shot of the SVS team working on the subs in their Taiwan Free Trade Zone assembly area...









[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/sb13plusdriver.jpg[/img]



*Imported German fiberglass former/bobbin*
*High-temperature polyimide impregnated fiberglass former/bobbin*
* Flat-wound high-temp multi-layer USA voice coil*
*Vesicant Modified Pulp Composite Cone Diaphragm*
*Woven basalt glass-fiber composite dust cap*
*Parabolic SBR surround and integrated top gasket*
*Dual 9" linear roll spiders*
*Integrated tinsel lead wires*
*Low Carbon 1008 Steel for motor Structure*
*Dual Y35 grade ferrite magnets*
*Heavy-duty epoxy coating on steel surfaces*
*Faraday shorting ring*
*High-tech USA acrylic adhesives used throughout*
*FEA optimized motor structure*






And this pic should look familiar if you have ever seen any of Ilkka's sub testing photos. They are testing the sub on a roof top... how convenient... but I understand it was also very hot...








And this pic is a gem... forget about the guy in the pic... he's not important :neener: ... but check out the war plans on the board... :sneeky:








Has anyone seen Ron lately?


----------



## Gregr

Yeah, Looks like real quality equipment. 
Of course I do not know anything about them. Did I hear they are a Canadian manufacturer?

This is not my real question. I am wondering if I am able to talk about my take on electronics. I have a snap shot of my thinking would you take a look and tell me what you think? 

Otherwise I won't stay where I am not respected.

Gregr


----------



## Sonnie

SVSound is located in Ohio, U.S.A. 

We aren't much on ultimatums, but would be happy to hear about your take on electronics. After all, we are a forum for discussion of electronics. I suspect a discussion of sorts would probably best fit in our AV Home Theater forum... :T


----------



## recruit

Looking forward to some feedback on the SB13's, as they look like great subs for the money, surely a couple could drop off the back of that lorry and makes it's way to the UK  :bigsmile:


----------



## Dale Rasco

Between these pictures and Dennis's review of the 02 series I am getting that itch again Sonnie. You're killing me man!:spend:


----------



## ransac

Gregr said:


> Yeah, Looks like real quality equipment.
> Of course I do not know anything about them. Did I hear they are a Canadian manufacturer?
> 
> This is not my real question. I am wondering if I am able to talk about my take on electronics. I have a snap shot of my thinking would you take a look and tell me what you think?
> 
> Otherwise I won't stay where I am not respected.
> 
> Gregr


This has to be one of the weirdest posts I have seen. I can't help but wait for your take on electronics.


----------



## tonyvdb

Any idea when We might see them available in Canada at Sonic Boom Audio?


----------



## recruit

Tony - I thought all pre orders were shipping sometime this month every where and not just the US but I may be wrong so if maybe Ed can give us a definitive answer?


----------



## Ron Stimpson

All,

The rollout of the new SB's has been stretched to the right over this summer, but they really ARE finally moving. More news coming to our News Page soon but here are the basics:

SB12-NSD's should be arriving and heading out of Ohio this coming week. We had hoped for end of October but delays dogged this baby right to the end. Good stocks of SB12-NSD in gloss and charcoal black will go to US and Canadian customers in a matter of days then.

SB13-Plus are about a month back. I personally helped push those out the door shortly before the cabinets you see above were being prepped. USA and Canada SHOULD see the SB13-Plus flowing just before Christmas if the container's departure date can be a guide.

Also of note is new M-Series/02 rolling out next week. Sometimes we are otimistic and announce products too soon it's true, but sometimes we keep stuff pretty tightly wrapped. http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-mts02.cfm You are the first to know about this, and Dennis did such a fast and good job on the S-Series/SB12-NSD review we decided to pile on. 

You'll read about the hard work done on the new or much changed mid-priced SVS stuff next then. 

Hope that helps some!

Ron
SVS


----------



## Knallfix

Hello everyone.
1st Post and good news, i think 
I just got the Delivery confirmation for my SB13-Plus from L-Sound.
How long does it takes from Norway to Germany? 

Knall


----------



## recruit

Knallfix said:


> Hello everyone.
> 1st Post and good news, i think
> I just got the Delivery confirmation for my SB13-Plus from L-Sound.
> How long does it takes from Norway to Germany?
> 
> Knall


Hi Knall and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :wave:

It would be best to ask L-Sound the question of how long it will take dependant on courier service, but they should be able to give you a rough idea.


----------



## bambino

Too bad for me and my obsesive cumpulsive diy buying addiction or i would have a couple of these instead.:coocoo: 
Wait... maybe i can sneak a couple of those in the house too.:whistling:


----------



## Knallfix

Update:
The sub is "already" in Denmark ... zzZZZZzzzzZZZzzz 

Knall


----------



## recruit

Knallfix said:


> Update:
> The sub is "already" in Denmark ... zzZZZZzzzzZZZzzz
> 
> Knall


Look forward to your thoughts on the sub and pictures knall :T


----------



## Knallfix

Finally, the SB13-Plus arrived.
Very, very heavy.
Awesome qualitiy, can't stop touching it. 
I haven't found the right place yet and all i did so far was a quick calibration with my Pioneer AVR and a one eyed look into the manual.

Then i watched The Dark Knight and Sunshine :bigsmile: 
Just amazing, never heard anything close to this before. (doesn't mean much, i have heard maybe 6 different subs in my life  )
But Wow, just wow.
Now i'll take closer look at the manual and the EQ. New stuff for me and well, we'll see 

Some quick shots i took:

View attachment 25853


View attachment 25854


View attachment 25855


View attachment 25856


View attachment 25857


View attachment 25858


View attachment 25859


View attachment 25860


----------



## tonyvdb

NICE! I would love one of those. But I think it would be smarter for me to get another PB13U :spend: just wish I had the money.


----------



## recruit

Looks very very nice indeed, congratulations and give us lots of feedback :T


----------



## bambino

That is certainly one very nice looking sub.:T


----------



## ScottyRyan

That is a very nice sub! Nice purchase. Well done!


----------



## Knallfix

Thanks guys 

Knall


----------



## gperkins_1973

Loving the white Monitor Audio RX speakers mate. In white they look real nice.

Not quite sure about the colour sub with the speakers though. gloss black would have looked nicer.


----------



## Knallfix

My old sub was all black and it always looked like a Black Hole in the room 

Knall


----------



## gperkins_1973

Cool. I have the old RS6's and love them to bits. The RX6's got a better review so it would be interesting to get your impressions on them. How are you finding the sub?

Graham


----------



## Knallfix

I think i've found the right place.
Bad thing, i need a longer Sub cable.
Not an easy task, moving the 43kg around the room, if nobody else is at home 
The humming i had at the other places is gone, the Bass is mostly clear and strong. Some not so nice  BOOMS are left to deal with.
Don't know how, try myself with the PEQ and a SPL or maybe go for an Antimode.



gperkins_1973 said:


> Cool. I have the old RS6's and love them to bits. The RX6's got a better review so it would be interesting to get your impressions on them. How are you finding the sub?
> 
> Graham


In my ears, the RX6 sounds good with any kind of music.
I tried other Speakers, but for me, only the RX sounds good no matter what you are playing.
And they have a high WAF, but "why didn't you buy some nice small little shiny ones, like Bose?" comes right next after "oohh, beautifull"

Knall


----------



## recruit

43kg ouch :yikes: that is some serious weight you have got to move around, but the new sledge amps sound really nice if they have EQ built into them, is it just a basic PEQ or something more complex?


----------



## Knallfix

Oh, i think everyone familiar with the measuring stuff will be happy.
Taken from the manual:
View attachment 25896



Knall


----------



## recruit

So the SB13+ has 2 PEQ's which will most definitely be advantageous to most people :T


----------



## Knallfix

Don't buy this Subwoofer if you tend to fall asleep during a movie. 
"Did you miss it again?
Nope. My sub woke me up, right on time."

New shoes: (ignore the paper  )
View attachment 26002


View attachment 26003


Knall


----------



## recruit

What a lovely fit and finish, it really does look the business, SVS really have out done themselves this time round with a great new line of subwoofers, which are more pleasing to the eye and also has plenty of WAF appeal :T


----------

